# Northrop P-61 Black Widow



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2010)

part 1


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Great pics. My favorite plane. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2010)

More P61's...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 16, 2010)

Cool pics of the P-61,

This one is being restored by the Mid Atlantic Air Museum.
MID-ATLANTIC AIR MUSEUM - THE WIDOWS WEB - P-61 - THE RESTORATION


Wheels


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 16, 2010)

Ah, my 2nd fav plane (Corsair, then P-61)

Your right Wheels. I bought a P-61 T-shirt from them to support their restoration project.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2014)

P-61 Black Widow (serial number 42-5558 ) of the 422nd Night Fighter Squadron taxies along the runway at Podington, July, 1944.
FRE 7469 | American Air Museum in Britain

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GingahNinja (Oct 15, 2014)

Nice pics! One of my favorite Allied planes of WWII. Easily my favorite "heavy/night" fighter of WWII.


----------



## mikewint (Oct 15, 2014)

No offense whatever but the Northrop Black Widow was designated *P-61* See my Group build Pacific Theater


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 15, 2014)

mikewint said:


> No offense whatever but the Northrop Black Widow was designated *P-61* See my Group build Pacific Theater


Mike does have a point, the P-63 was the modified version of the P-39 Airacobra...perhaps a Mod can fix the thread's title?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2014)

Good shots!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 15, 2014)

A typo I'm sure. Great pics though.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2014)

EDEE





CAROLYN





9th AF 425th NFS Maj Lewis_24-11-44






9th AF 425th NFS 21-11-44






9th AF 425th NFS IITYWYBAD??? 11-12-44






9th AF 425th NFS lt Buck, lt Stripling 11-12-44

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2014)

P-61 Black Widow D-Day Paint

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2014)

Head on view Aug 1946


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2014)

MISSISSIPPI NITE MARE






VIVACIOUS VIVIAN






SLEEPY TIME GAL






Taken on Guam

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Erich (Nov 3, 2014)

the first couple pics the 422nd nfs were intercepting V-1's or tried to. they and the 425th nfs based in Eng;land. I knew CO of the 425th nfs in a lower pic of Gilly Lewis. he lived about 150 miles to my north had a very extensive interview with him and his beautiful daughter. when the US night fighter association was going I was a member the last 5 years of the organi9zation and had the privileged of getting to know about 12 or so members 3-4 livi9ng in my area all deceased now.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 6, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 6, 2014)

Nice! Looks fresh out of the factory.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2014)

P61B 42-39608

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2014)

Production P-61

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 6, 2014)

nice one...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2014)

Carolyn


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2014)

Edee


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hawaii

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2014)

42-39462

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2014)

ETO, notice spider

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2014)

Moon Happy

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2014)

Blackout Hostess

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2014)

The Virgin Widow (there is another picture of this bird in this thread). I like how the crossed out Virgin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2014)

San Diego Air and Space Museum, P-61A serial 42-5544 assigned to the 422nd Night Fighter Squadron.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2014)

San Diego Air and Space Museum


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2015)

Moonhappy and Virgin Widow (slightly different angel as before posted)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 6, 2015)

Sad...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2015)

why so sad?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2015)

Honestly I forgot why I wrote that!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2015)

No Love! No Nothing! P-61A-5-NO Black Widow s/n 42-5558 422nd Night Fighter Squadron, 9th Air ForceAssigned air craft of Lt. Col. Oris B. Johnson (in the cockpit), the 422nd Commanding Officer. Photo taken at Maupertuis Airfield,France (A-15).
(A-15 Maupertus fr	4-7-1944	22-12-1944 363rd Ftr Gp Jul-Aug 44	422nd N Ftr Sq Jul-Aug 44	387th Bomb Gp Aug-Sep 44)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2015)

Los Angeles,California 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 14, 2015)

P-61B-15-NO on Clark Field,Philippine Islands in August 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 14, 2015)

Cool shot!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2015)

Northrop P-61A-5-NO "Black Widow" # 42-5531 personal transport aircraft of Major General Earl W. Barnes, commander of the 13th Fighter command on Middleburg Island (West Irian Java) in 1944. Note the total absence camouflage. This aircraft will be declared "surplus" Clark AAF, Philippines June 6, 1946.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2015)

SLEEPY TIME GAL






Lady in the Dark






The Creep Northrop P-61A-5-NO sn 42-5560 landing accident Etain-Rouvres, France November 22 1944






P-61B-15-NO_42-39684_Crashed on take-off from Linz-Horsching,Austria on October 30,1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2015)

Night Take-off, 42-39525, of the 548th NFS

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2015)

thee are great shots...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2015)

Japan Occupation, Niigata


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Messy1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Great pics. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2015)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2015)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2015)

Wow great shot, havent seen those colourful markings before


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2015)

Goodyear Factory photo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2016)

Nurenberg 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2016)

Great shot!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 2, 2016)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 287226



Note the last one in line is an uber rare F-15 Reporter


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2016)

Excellent shots.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Jun 17, 2016)

Nice ones!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2016)

Nice stuff!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 20, 2016)

Nice. Goodyear factory photo one has beefier than normal nacelles. What's powering it? R4360s?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2016)

PTO

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2016)

Like that, must finish my GB build of this bird....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2016)

Good shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2016)

Strip A-79 France


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2016)

Nice shot!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2016)

Good one..!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2016)

CBI 80th Air Depot Panagarh, India

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2016)

Cool shots..


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2016)

Good shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2016)

Hickam Field 19 april 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2016)

Panagarh, India: P-61Bs, formerly of the 426th or 427th NFS, awaiting the salvager's chopping block in the fall of 1945.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2016)

Hickam Field 19 april 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hickam Field 27 October 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 30, 2016)

Great stuff. Pictures are all that remain...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2016)

Lt. Thomas with nose of F-61 at Clinton County Army Air Field. (U.S. Air Force photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 2, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2016)

Sleepless Knights

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Dec 18, 2016)

Nice one


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2017)

Little Nan belly landing Paris France

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2017)

Cool


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)

View of member of the 422nd Night Fighter Squadron posed by the nose of their Northrop P-61 Black Widow aircraft (seen in partial left side view), Florennes Airfield, Belgium, circa 1944-1945. From left to right are Jerry Morgan (Assistant Crew Chief); Leonard F. Koehler (Pilot); Louis L. Bost (Radar Operator/Navigator); and Charles O. Troxell (Crew Chief

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

*SCR-720 10 cm Radar*
Improved SCR-520 developed for installation on P-61 (right), P-70 and DeHaviland Mosquito.
Wavelength and Function
10 cm radar for air search with beacon functioins and connections to IFF. Similar in purpose to SCR-520-A and B, but components are smaller and lighter in weight. Manufactured by Western Electric.
Research and Development By
Bell Telephone Laboratories
Operational Requirements 
Number of Operators:1Weight:415 lb. less cables 
Power Supply:125 amp, 27 v DC; inverter delivers 1520 w, 115 v. 1 ph, 400 cps
*Performance* Max. Reliable Range on:Bombers, at 10,000 ft:17,000 yd.Fighters at 17,000 ft:8,500 yd. Minimum range:100 yd. Range Accuracy:±10° full scale Angular Accuracy:Azimuth ±3° Elevation 
Search
Ranges: 1, 10, 20, and 100 statute miles. Azimuth Search: 180° forward sector. Elevation Search: operator may select any one of 4 sectors: 0° to 0° (level), -5° to +5°, +5° to +20° and +20° to +50°. In later models the ranges are changed to 5 miles, expanded sweep (dog leg), 10 20, and 100 statute miles.




Antenna specifications
Dipole antenna with 29-inch paraboloid reflector (right) spinning at 360 rpm (2, 10, or 20 mi. radar) or 100 rpm (100 mi. radar or 10, 20, or 100 mi. beacon).
Half power basewidth: 10° azimuth and elevation.Gain: 340.
Transmitter Specifications
Frequency:3000 mc/sPusle Rate(pps):1500 RF Source:MagnetronPulse Rate Beacon:375 pps RF Lines: 7/8 inch stub Coax Pulse Legnth:0.75 µs Pulser Type:Rotary gapPulse Length, Beacon:2.5 µs RF Peak Power: 100-150 kwEnergy pp, Radar:0.08-.11 joules RF Average Power: .0.112-.17 kw
Receiver Specifications 
Type:SuperheterodyneIF Band Pase:3 mc/s Stages:O-RF; 6-IFMixer:Crystal (IN21) Local Oscillator: 726ANoise, db above kt df:11-15 Intermed. Freq.:60 mc/s





Indication and Data Output
Operator Station (far right): 1 5-inch CRT with type-B scan and 1 5-inch CRT with type-C scan.
Pilot's CRT (near right): 1 -3-inch type B (20 and 100 mile search and 10, 20, and 100 mile beacon), or type C (2 and 10 mile search). Vertical scale on C-tube extends from -15&deg to +60&deg. C-tube shows only targets within limits of range dial setting. Pilot also has range meter.




Remarks
Equipment will operate under temperatures from -40°F to +122°F, with relative humidity as high as 90%.
Max.altitude for satisfactory operation: 30,000 ft.
SCR-520-B differs from SCR-520-A by the addition of beacon an

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## AMCKen (Dec 27, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> Great stuff. Pictures are all that remain...



Northrop P-61 Black Widow - Wikipedia


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2018)

Cool shots!


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

*1944 Northrop P-61B Black Widow, 239672 ‘Little Audrey’ 422nd NFS European Theatre, France*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2019)

1944 P-61 BLACK WIDOW Night Fighter comes out in the light journal b/w photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## DBII (Mar 16, 2019)

Enjoyed the photos.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2019)

Pair of Northrop P61 Black Widows At Dusk Photo USAF | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2019)

Northrop P61 Black Widow And Crew Photo USAF | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Navalwarrior (Apr 29, 2019)

mikewint said:


> No offense whatever but the Northrop Black Widow was designated *P-61* See my Group build Pacific Theater


Resp:
Yes it was designated P-61, but Allied aircraft identification cards (usually provided by the British) tended to refer to aircraft by names. Another reason why Invader/Apache didn't supplant 'Mustang' for the A-36A. Too confusing. The silhouette required a simple statement to prevent shooting down one of ours; "It's a Mustang!" Or in this case; "It's a Black Widow!"


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2019)

Cool shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2019)

*WWII photo- 3 in 1 - P 47 / P 51 / P 61 Fighter planes parked on CBI Airfield* | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2019)

Nice shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

Original WWII AAF 8x10 Photo 3 P-61 BLACK WIDOW NIGHT FIGHTERS in Flight 64 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2019)

Good shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2019)

*WWII photo- P-61 Black Widow Fighter plane Nose Art - SADDLE HAPPY* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Csch605 (Jun 6, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 273533


My Dad's second favorite WW2 airplane


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2019)

Nice shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2019)

1940's Original WW2 Vintage LITTLE FELLER Bomber AIRCRAFT NOSE ART Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 14, 2019)

The Northrop P-61 Black Widow was the first operational U.S. military aircraft designed for night interception of aircraft. The first flight was in May 1942, with formal introduction in October 1944. The aircraft was retired from government service in 1954.










A contract for two prototypes and two scale models to be used for wind tunnel testing was awarded on 10 January 1941. These models, designated *XP-61*, were tested in May 1941, Project #*75*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2019)

WWII P-61 Black Widow airplane Photo original | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2019)

Org WWII Photo: American P-61 Black Widow On Airfield | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 17, 2019)

1944-5 WWII USAAF ATC 7th FS Bismark ND Airplane Photo No 14 B-25 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 17, 2019)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo AAF P-61 BLACK WIDOW NIGHT FIGHTER on Air Base 9 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2019)

1940s WWII USAAF aircraft 8x9 photo twin engineWalbash Cannon Ball IV airplane | eBay

Walbash Cannon Ball IV

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 18, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2019)

Cool shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2019)

WWII 1943 4th Field Hospital- American P-61 Black Widow, Sicily | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2019)

WWII 1944 USAAF ATC 7th FS Bismark ND Airplane Photo plane taxiing, snowy | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 29, 2019)

USAAF P-61 Black Widow Night Fighter USA 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 31, 2019)

Invasion markings in Sicily, '43?



Snautzer01 said:


> WWII 1943 4th Field Hospital- American P-61 Black Widow, Sicily | eBay
> 
> View attachment 545708


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

ORIGINAL FOTO FLUGZEUG NORTHROP P-61 BLACK WIDOW | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 13, 2019)

OK....let's get back to this one....




​I know Snautzer has noting to do with the captions in the links but this one bothered me, Sicily....1943....invasion stripes???? Took some searching but I found the aircraft in a similar pose with the caption reading,"Tabitha, a P-61A-10 (42-5569) of the 425th NFS, was parked on its hardstand at Coulommiers, France, during September of 1944. On 27 October 1944 the Black Widow crashed and was written off as a total loss." You can't see the s/n on this photo but you can see it "P-61 Black Widow in Action" book

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

1944 black widow spider art USAF P-61 plane Oldsmobile vintage print ad | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 28, 2019)

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/17/9c/c9/179cc9d77e3e7275c0eed152474f654c.png

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 28, 2019)

Yeah, they look nice and cool working under there huh?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2019)

**WWII photo- P 61 Black Widow Night Fighter plane Nose Art- SADDLE HAPPY** | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2019)

Org WWII Photo: US P-61 Black Widow On Airfield | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2019)

Great shots.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2019)

WWII photo American serviceman A.Wiederspiel resting at the airfield Langen 100e | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2019)

WWII photo American night fighter P-61 "Black Widow" takes off from the Phil/14k | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2019)

#618 WWII Photo ~ P-61 Night Fighter XF-15A Reporter ~ 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2019)

#617 WWII ~ 2 Photo Lot ~ P-61 Night Fighter XF-15A Reporter ~ 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2019)

#616 WWII Photo ~ P-61 Night Fighter XF-15A Reporter ~ 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2019)

#615 WWII Photo ~ P-61 Night Fighter XF-15A Reporter ~ 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Sleepless Knights
> 
> View attachment 360550


*WWII photo- P 61 Black Widow Night Fighter plane Nose Art - SLEEPLESS NIGHTS*-2 | eBay
*WWII photo- P 61 Black Widow Night Fighter plane Nose Art - SLEEPLESS NIGHTS*-1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2019)

WWII Airplane Nose Art "Black Widow" P-61 Saipan MAITA photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2019)

WWII Airplane Nose Art Lady Dark P-61 Nightfighter 548 Le Shima 1945 MAITA photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2019)

WWII Airplane Nose Art "Louisiana Lullaby" P-61 Night Fighter 1944 MAITA photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 9, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII Airplane Nose Art Lady Dark P-61 Nightfighter 548 Le Shima 1945 MAITA photo | eBay
> 
> View attachment 560014


You'd think that a well known aircraft such as "Lady *in the *Dark" would be recognized by the seller. The photo is also seen here....
GB-41 1/72 P-61 Black Widow - PTO from 1937
1/32 P-61 Black Widow release date for Hobby Boss
Who would pay $124.87US for something you can get off the web


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

USAAF 1940s WWII 9x7 Photo airplanes, loading machine gun ammo | eBay


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 14, 2019)

I always imagine those planes as so HOT baking in the tropical pacific sun! God almighty, I would be a puddle.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2019)

1944 Press Photo USAAF "Black Widow", the P-60 night fighter plane - nemo23658 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 4, 2019)

First time I've seen the serial number under the wings

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2019)

*WWII photo- P 61 BLACK WIDOW Night Fighter planes Parked on Airfield* | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2019)

WW2 NOSE ART P-61 BLACK WIDOW "THE CREEP" 425TH SQUADRON 3-1/2" X 5" PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2020)

WWII ORIGINAL US ARMY PLANE IN FLIGHT | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2020)

NORTHRUP P-61 Black Widow - World War II Night Fighter nose art radar airplane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2020)

1940s USAAF Far East Materials Command Airplane photo #15 plane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

USAAF WW2 Northrup P-61C Night Fighter Moonlight Serenade 8x10 Nose Art Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 18, 2020)

Shiny


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2020)

Original WWII AAF P-61 "Black Widow" Night Fighter Photo -Pacific | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2020)

1944 Press Photo USAAF P-61 night fighter "Black Widow" flies near Orlando FL | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2020)

P-61 Black Widow Night Fighters In France AP ORIGINAL 1942 WWII Photo 9x7 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 4, 2020)

P-61 Black Widow Night Fighters......in France.....in 1942....


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Mar 4, 2020)

The paperwork shown says August 29, 1944. That plane was not in France in 1942. The plane also sports invasion stripes. It is amazing the number of Widow photos that are now becoming available.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Mar 4, 2020)

Post number 190 is Bat out of Hell. The second iteration.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 4, 2020)

I've often wondered if sellers would get more or less money if they properly ID'd original phots


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2020)

Lot x8 WWII Photographs Pictures Fighter Bomber Nose Art Pinups 38th Bomb Group | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2020)

WWII Aircraft Mechanics Photo Lot: GI’s W/ P-61 Black Widow | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2020)

*PHOTOS* P-61 Black Widow Night Fighters in Action - (4) Originals! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2020)

ORIGINAL PHOTOS WWII WW2 AIRPLANE PIN-UP NOSE ART B-24 BOMBER & READY ROOM SIGN | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2020)

GREAT WWII USAF P-38 Lightning Squadron Pictures Unpublished Originals 36 Pics | eBay


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2020)

aircraft photo P-61 Black Widow - US Air Force - | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2020)

aircraft photo Northrop P-61 Black Widow US Air Force - US Navy | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2020)

AVIATION PHOTO ORIGINALE AVION NORTHROP P-61 BLACK WIDOW AVEC NOSE ART | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2020)

WWII 418TH NIGHT FIGHTER SQDN P-61 BLACK WIDOW ACE CARROLL SMITH SIGNED B&W 8x10 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

*WWII photo- P 61 Black Widow Night Fighter plane Parked on Airfield* 2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

*WWII photo- P 61 Black Widow Night Fighter plane Parked on Airfield* 1 | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Donivanp (Jul 13, 2020)

Great thread on the Black Widow. I have need of photos of 42-5534 Shoo Shoo Baby and 42-5544 Lady Gen if any can be found.


----------



## Navalwarrior (Jul 14, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Japan Occupation, Niigata
> 
> View attachment 284136


Resp:
Good shot. Note drop tanks.


----------



## Navalwarrior (Jul 14, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> PTO
> 
> View attachment 346949


Resp:
Wonder if this is the P-61 that shot down a B-29?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2020)

Donivanp said:


> Great thread on the Black Widow. I have need of photos of 42-5534 Shoo Shoo Baby and 42-5544 Lady Gen if any can be found.



Osprey P-61 Black Widow Units Of World War 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Navalwarrior (Jul 14, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1940s WWII USAAF aircraft 8x9 photo twin engineWalbash Cannon Ball IV airplane | eBay
> 
> Walbash Cannon Ball IV
> 
> View attachment 545038


Resp:
No gun pod!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2020)

read the above text, at the time all delivered to Boeing for the B-29


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2020)

UPL 33301 | American Air Museum in Britain

P-61A 42-5544 of the 422nd Night Fighter Squadron

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Jul 14, 2020)

And so continues another myth - the turretless P-61s lost out to the greater needs of the B-29 (this in the Osprey page included above). Instead, the truth is that the P-61 turrets weren't working for a variety of reasons. Rather than install them, they were put on the shelf waiting for an effective fix. The B-29 folks noticed the "extra" turrets lying around and grabbed them - of course, there were mods necessary to the B-29 and the turret in order to marry them together...

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jul 14, 2020)

Thanks on both. Trying to determine if 5544 is OD over gray and has a translucent radome. The GWH has lady gen in od over gray but all photos I've seen she is black. The kit world decals for shoo shoo baby call for od over gray with translucent raydome.


----------



## Navalwarrior (Jul 14, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> UPL 33301 | American Air Museum in Britain
> 
> P-61A 42-5544 of the 422nd Night Fighter Squadron
> 
> View attachment 588121


Resp:
I can across this on the 422nd:
On 5 July 1944, Gen Spaatz ordered a competition to be held between the P-61 using an example from the 422nd which had its Double Wasp radials carefully 'tuned up' for the competition - against a Mosquito NF.XVII, and LTC Kratz made a $500 bet in favor of the Mosquito being faster and more maneuverable night fighting platform. The 'tweaked' P-61 proved Kratz wrong, and according to the 422nd Squadron historian it "proved faster at all altitudes, out turned the Mossie at every altitude and by a big margin and far surpassed the Mossie in rate of climb." Wow! I believe that I would have lost the $500 also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Jul 14, 2020)

Hi Navalwarrior,

Yeah, that's the story they want you to believe, but the whole thing was rigged. I've been in touch with Kratz, Vicellio (who ran the test), and the British pilot who flew the Mosquito. The British Mosquito production was tied up, with nothing available for the Americans, so the P-61 _had _to win the flyoff to save face for the Americans. It's a long, fugly, complicated story, and it's taken years to find all the hidden truths and missing pieces...

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 14, 2020)

Download wallpapers by subject aviation


----------



## Navalwarrior (Jul 15, 2020)

Dana Bell said:


> Hi Navalwarrior,
> 
> Yeah, that's the story they want you to believe, but the whole thing was rigged. I've been in touch with Kratz, Vicellio (who ran the test), and the British pilot who flew the Mosquito. The British Mosquito production was tied up, with nothing available for the Americans, so the P-61 _had _to win the flyoff to save face for the Americans. It's a long, fugly, complicated story, and it's taken years to find all the hidden truths and missing pieces...
> 
> ...


Resp:
The P-61 was fast, just can't believe it could out maneuver a Mosquito. What surprised me was that it was the British that wanted a night fighter that could loiter for 8 hrs; a result of night intrusions beginning during the BOB. Northrop responded, just that many years passed before the P-61 arrived in the ETO.

The Mid-Atlantic Air Museum has a nearly completed (restored) P-61. I believe a 'B' variant. An awful lot of work to bring it back to 'newly manufactured' state. Beautiful !


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2020)

~*~ESTATE FIND~*~. 4 WW2 MILITARY PHOTO SNAPSHOTS , US Planes on OKINAWA | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2020)

Original Photo negative Iwo Jima P-61 Black Widow fighter pilot A-2 jacket USAAF | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2020)

Original Photo negative Iwo Jima P-61 Black Widow crew working on airfield | eBay


----------



## Navalwarrior (Aug 6, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original Photo negative Iwo Jima P-61 Black Widow crew working on airfield | eBay
> 
> View attachment 591108


Resp:
Notice the C-47 airborne in the center of the photo. Making a 'pass over' or possibly just took off. Nice.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

1944 Press Photo USAAF's "Black Widow", the P-61 night fighter plane - nemo23657 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2020)

259 - Original B&W 616 Aircraft Negative - P-61C Black Widow 43-8353 Wright '50s | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2020)

Vintage Photo WWII Airplane w/ Crew & Bicycles 428120 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2020)

Vintage Photo WWII Airplane w/ crew on Bicycles 428115 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2020)

Vintage Photo WWII Airplane 428114 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2020)

*WWII photo- P 61 Black Widow Nighter Fighter plane Nose Art- HANGAR LIL* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Photo: P-61 Night Fighters (#42-39578) Parked on Field!!! | eBay

Baugher: P-61B-15-NO 42-39578 to reclamation at Tachikawa, Japan Jun 28, 1950


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Photo: P-61 Night Fighters Lined Up in Field!!! | eBay


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 19, 2020)

Free...take your pick!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Diasserie med tyske og allierede fly - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Kastrup Lufthavn 8. - 19. september 1945


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Hanne Laursens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Baugher: P-61B-15-NO 42-39734 condemned salvage May 5, 1947. To reclamation Nov 19, 1947.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2020)

Airplanes


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2020)

https://vaughanpitman.com/wp-content/gallery/germany/E274_vaughanpitmancom.jpg

Baugher: P-61B-15-NO condemned salvage May 5, 1947. To reclamation Nov 19, 1947


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2020)

WWII USAAF P-61 Black Widow NFS Little Spook Naha Okinawa 1945 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2020)

WW2 RAF Photograph Album - Italy/Greece 1944/45 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2020)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION DOUGLAS HAVOC | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2020)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION P-61 BLACK WIDOW | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2020)

Rare WWII “THE VIRGIN WIDOW” P-61 (?) Airplane NOSE ART | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2020)

*WWII photo- P 61 Black Widow Night Fighter plane Nose Art - HUSSLIN' HUSSY* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

*PHOTO* P-61 Black Widow Night Fighter in Combat - ETO | eBay

Baugher: Northrop P-61B-6-NO 42-39508 , (44th NFS, 12th Tactical Air Command, 12th AF) lost to flak over Italy Feb 21, 1945. MACR 12570 Both crew bailed out and returned to duty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

*PHOTO* P-61 Black Widow Night Fighter "Black Maria" in Flight ~ Nose Art | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 2, 2021)

1943 - Northrop P-61 Black Widow - USA - WWII - World War 2 - Photograph | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 5, 2021)

Photograph WW2 China CBI Kunming Airfield Plane Landing 907th Engineers HQ Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Navalwarrior (Jan 13, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 259 - Original B&W 616 Aircraft Negative - P-61C Black Widow 43-8353 Wright '50s | eBay
> 
> View attachment 594012


Wonder is this plane still exists.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo - Northrop P-61 Black Widow Rothwesten Air Field Germany #3 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo - Northrop P-61 Black Widow Rothwesten Air Field Germany #2 | eBay


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Feb 2, 2021)

There are only four known to exist. Two are P-61C's, one in Smithsonian, the other at Wright Patterson. The other two are P-61B's, one in Beijing, the other at Mid Atlantic Air Museum in Pennsylvania.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2021)

the plane in the pic #268 is 43-8353 Moon Light Serenade now at the National Museum of the United States Air Force Black Widow 43-8353 - Google Search

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Feb 2, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> the plane in the pic #268 is 43-8353 Moon Light Serenade now at the National Museum of the United States Air Force Black Widow 43-8353 - Google Search



Yup, right outside Wright-Patterson AFB.


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 2, 2021)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> Yup, right outside Wright-Patterson AFB.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Rare WWII “THE VIRGIN WIDOW” P-61 (?) Airplane NOSE ART | eBay
> 
> View attachment 604007


*WWII photo- P 61 Black Widow Night Fighter plane Nose Art - THE VIRGIN WIDOW* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> P61B 42-39608
> 
> View attachment 276914
> 
> ...


*PHOTOS* P-61 Black Widow Night Fighter (42-39608) in Service ~ Excellent | eBay

Baugher: Northrop P-61B-15-NO 42-39608 to storage at Davis Monthan Aug 1, 1946. To reclamation Aug 3, 1949

Forgotten Props - A Warbirds Resource Group Site

Construction #: 1127
Delivered to the U.S. Army Air Force.
US Aircraft Section, Air Materiel Command, Freeman Field, Seymour, Indiana. , Set aside for proposed USAAF aviation museum. Flown to the aircraft storage area, , 803rd Special Depot at Orchard Place Airport, Park Ridge, Illinois, May 1946, To storage at Davis Monthan, August 1, 1946. To reclamation, August 3, 1949

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 7, 2021)

3 years she sat in the desert, a long time, but not long enough...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 9, 2021)

1944 Press Photo USAAF's "Black Widow", the P-61 night fighter plane - nemo23657 | eBay

Baugher: Northrop P-61A-10-NO 42-39368 to reclamation at Tinker AF Aug 29, 1948

File:420th Night Fighter Squadron - Northrop P-61A-10-NO Black Widow 42-39368.jpg - Wikimedia Commons *:* 420th Night Fighter Squadron - Northrop P-61A-10-NO Black Widow 42-39368, IV Fighter Command, Hammer Field, California. This is identified as a IV Fighter Command training aircraft by having its serial numbers painted on the underside of its wings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2021)

WWII USAAF P-61 Black Widow Night Fighter Nose Art Morotai NEI ORIGINAL Photo #2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2021)

WWII USAAF P-61 Black Widow Night Fighter Nose Art Morotai NEI ORIGINAL Photo #1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2021)

*PHOTO* P-61 Black Widow Night Fighters Re-Assembly in ETO ~ Original Print | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Donivanp (Feb 14, 2021)

Ah, aircraft and porn all at the same time. Any wonder why I love this hobby.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2021)

Northrop P61 Black Widow And Crew Photo USAF 4x6 | eBay

Northrop P-61 Black Widow Family; Military, USA, Army Air Forces, Units, 422nd Night Fighter Squadron. [photograph] View of member of the 422nd Night Fighter Squadron posed by the nose of their Northrop P-61 Black Widow aircraft (seen in partial left side view), Florennes Airfield, Belgium, circa 1944-1945. From left to right are Jerry Morgan (Assistant Crew Chief); Leonard F. Koehler (Pilot); Louis L. Bost (Radar Operator/Navigator); and Charles O. Troxell (Crew Chief).

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2021)

*PHOTO* P-61 Black Widow Night Fighter in Service ETO ~ Excellent | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2021)

*PHOTO* P-61 Black Widow Night Fighter in Service ~ Excellent | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2021)

Donivanp said:


> Great thread on the Black Widow. I have need of photos of 42-5534 Shoo Shoo Baby and 42-5544 Lady Gen if any can be found.


*PHOTO* P-61 Black Widow (42-5544) "LADY GEN" 422nd NFS ETO ~ Excellent | eBay

Baugher: Northrop P-61A-5-NO (422nd NFS) w/o in landing accident at Kassel, Germany Jun 5, 1945. Condemned salvage no battle damage Jun 5, 1945


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2021)

*PHOTO* P-61 Black Widow Night Fighters in Combat ETO ~ Excellent | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2021)

*PHOTO* P-61 Black Widow Night Fighter in Service ETO ~ Excellent | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2021)

WWII USAAF P-61 Black Widow NFS Biak NEI 1944 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2021)

Original WWII Photo Aircraft Plane P-61 Black Widow Airfield Fighter | eBay

d21


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2021)

Nice shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2021)

*PHOTO* P-61 Black Widow (42-39556) in Service ~ Original Print | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2021)

*PHOTO* P-61 Black Widow "Midnight Belle" nose art 6th NFS ~ Original Print | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2021)

Northrop P-61B-16-NO 42-39628 The Willing Widow , MSN 1147. Condemned salvage May 5, 1947. To reclamatin Nov 19, 1947 

Northrop P-61B-6-NO 42-39532 Doubtful Doris 414th NFS condemned salvage Oct 30, 1946


Grandads WWII Photo's

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2021)

FOTO REPRINT FLUGZEUG NORTHROP P-61 BLACK WIDOW | eBay

P-61B-15-NO 42-39735 to reclamation at Naha AB, Japan Mar 8, 1949.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 5, 2021)

*WWII photo- P 61 Black Widow Night Fighter plane Nose Art- THE VIRGIN WIDOW* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2021)

*WWII photo- P 61 Black Widow Night Fighter plane Front shot - BATTLE AX* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> *WWII photo- P 61 Black Widow Night Fighter plane Front shot - BATTLE AX* | eBay
> 
> View attachment 625608


*WWII photo- P 61 Black Widow Night Fighter plane Nose Art - BATTLE AX* | eBay

Baugher: 42-5568 (422nd NFS) w/o in crash landing at Florennes, Belgium Mar 5, 1945. Reclamation completed Oberpfaffenhofen AAB, Germany Jan 10, 1948

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2021)

*PHOTO* P-61 Black Widow Night Fighter in Combat ETO - Original Print | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2021)

*PHOTO* P-61 Black Widow Night Fighter in Combat ETO - Excellent | eBay

D-day stripes, rockets

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 3, 2021)

Never seen rockets before

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 4, 2021)

Oh, wow! Me neither! Great catch!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2021)

*WWII photo- P 61 Black Widow Night Fighter plane Nose Art - JUKIN' JUDY* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- P 61 Black Widow Night Fighter plane Nose Art - JUKIN' JUDY* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





P-61A-5-NO 42-5564 Jukin Judy 425th NFS, XIX Tactical Air Command, 9h AF) shot down SE of Luxembourg by Ju88G-6 flown by Ofw Alfred Siewert of NJG 6/11 Dec 24, 1944. No MACR. Both crew bailed out and evaded capture.
88G-6 Werk # 621422 "2Z + DM"

*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> *WWII photo- P 61 Black Widow Night Fighter plane Nose Art - JUKIN' JUDY* | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- P 61 Black Widow Night Fighter plane Nose Art - JUKIN' JUDY* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...











*WWII photo- P 61 Black Widow Night Fighter plane FRONT SHOT Named JUKIN' JUDY* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- P 61 Black Widow Night Fighter plane FRONT SHOT Named JUKIN' JUDY* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Jukin Judy

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2021)

*WWII photo- P 61 Black Widow Night Fighter plane REAR VIEW Named JUKIN' JUDY* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- P 61 Black Widow Night Fighter plane REAR VIEW Named JUKIN' JUDY* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Jukin Judy

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2021)

WWII US AAF Photo - P-61 Black Widow Fighter - Ground Shot - France - 1944 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US AAF Photo - P-61 Black Widow Fighter - Ground Shot - France - 1944 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Baugher: P-61A-10-NO 42-5577 (422nd NFS) w/o in crash landing due to fuel starvation at Bad Langensalza, Germany May 25, 1945. Condemned salvage no battle damage Jun 8, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2021)

*PHOTO* P-61 Black Widow Night Fighters in Combat ~ Excellent | eBay


Excellent shot of an Allied airfield with P-61 Black Widow night fighters lined up on a flightline. Looks ETO?.



www.ebay.com





Baugher P-61A-10-NO 42-5633 condemned salvage Dec 31, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## AMCKen (Sep 7, 2021)

Why are you pasting 'They Were There" on the photos?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2021)

Photograph Northrop P-61 "Black Widow" Nose Art "Nightie Mission" | eBay


Northrop P-61 "Black Window" 42-5526 nose art " Nightie Mission".



www.ebay.com





Nightie Mission

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Donivanp (Nov 1, 2021)

Nice


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2022)

https://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/uploads/r/null/3/5/7/3578760b992c41bcf116a1156b7ffbb4e046b78451d221e1d55c07ffc2dfe820/37b1af5f-31b1-4d02-944b-788e9b4aaa31-CVA260-1526.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2022)

https://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/uploads/r/null/5/0/8/508a73a65438f1ca06b7f04c9c565fee3e8c5bdd328a751afa57a9857bc249dc/15245bb9-f620-4f2d-a4f6-2da5d99affef-CVA260-1525.jpg



13

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2022)

*PHOTO*P-61 Black Widow Night Fighter in Combat Nadzab Field PNG ~ Excellent | eBay


A nice shot of P-61 Black Widow night fighter in combat Nadzab Field.



www.ebay.com





Nadzab field


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2022)

*PHOTO*P-61 Black Widow Night Fighter "HELEN" in Combat ~ Excellent | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *PHOTO*P-61 Black Widow Night Fighter "HELEN" in Combat ~ Excellent at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Helen

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2022)

Early P-61 Black Widow Airplane Photo Military 8x10 Jack In The Box ejection | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Early P-61 Black Widow Airplane Photo Military 8x10 Jack In The Box ejection at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Jack in the box

Northrop P-61 Black Widow Some Black Widows were used for trials, including engine tests, test launches of various missiles and drones, as well as test drops of aircraft aerodynamic models, and ejection-seat trials. The ejection-seat test machine, incidentally, was named JACK-IN-THE-BOX. 





S

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2022)

AM717 Foto Luftwaffe USA Flugzeug plane bomber 1944 Emblem Wappen sexy girl ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie AM717 Foto Luftwaffe USA Flugzeug plane bomber 1944 Emblem Wappen sexy girl ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Nightie Mission Saipan 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2022)

XP-61














Vintage WWII NORTHROP P-61 BLACK WIDOW DEVELOPMENT PHOTO - CONFIDENTIAL | eBay


Exhibits moderate wear.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Northrop P-61B-16-NO 42-39628 The Willing Widow , MSN 1147. Condemned salvage May 5, 1947. To reclamatin Nov 19, 1947
> 
> Northrop P-61B-6-NO 42-39532 Doubtful Doris 414th NFS condemned salvage Oct 30, 1946
> 
> ...


Northrop P-61B-6-NO 42-39532 Doubtful Doris 414th NFS condemned salvage Oct 30, 1946 now 14 bomb missions compare https://ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachments/black-widow-2-jpeg.620793/

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2022)

P-61B-6-NO 42-39514 HEL 'N BACK 416th NFS Horsching Austria condemned salvage Feb 27, 1947. To reclamation Nov 19, 1947














1944 WWII USAAF ID'd crewman airfield Italy Photo airplane Nose Art, Hell N Back | eBay


More research needed. Many photos have writing on the back so if it does I will have a pic of the back. Starts out in North Africa, then Italy. Joe B Fergason, Princeton, IN, nothing found yet.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2022)

1946 USAAF Occ of Japan, 5th AF 38th BG Yokota Army Air Base


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2022)

1946 USAAF Occ of Japan, 5th AF 38th BG Yokota Army Air Base














1946 USAAF Mechanic Japan 5th AF 38th BG Small Photo #2 Airplane | eBay


Sam joined the USAAF in April 1946 after turning 18 in Jan.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2022)

Moonhappy

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2022)

418th NIGHT FIGHTER SQUADRON SIGN P-61 1944 Morotai














Original WWII Photo AAF 418th NIGHT FIGHTER SQUADRON SIGN P-61 1944 Morotai 230 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. </p> <p>ITEM: Original WWII Snapshot Photo of AAF 5th AIR FORCE SIGN for 418th NIGHT FIGHTER SQUADRON of P-61 BLACK WIDOWS, Pitoe...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## AMCKen (May 2, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> AM717 Foto Luftwaffe USA Flugzeug plane bomber 1944 Emblem Wappen sexy girl ! | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie AM717 Foto Luftwaffe USA Flugzeug plane bomber 1944 Emblem Wappen sexy girl ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


Still don't know why people post 'watermarks' on these. It isn't like they have a copyright on the content.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2022)

Modified














U.S.A.F: P-61 NORTHROP BLACK WIDOW B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


P-61 NORTHROP BLACK WIDOW. B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 14, 2022)

F-15 Reporter I believe

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## AMCKen (Jun 20, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Modified
> 
> View attachment 673677
> 
> ...


From the XP-61E that became the Northrop F-15 Reporter.








Northrop F-15 Reporter - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 20, 2022)

Ah!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2022)

*PHOTOS* P-61 Black Widow in Night Fighter in Service - Original Print | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *PHOTOS* P-61 Black Widow in Night Fighter in Service - Original Print at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2022)

*WWII photo- P 61 Black Widow Night Fighter plane FLIGHTLINE on Airfield* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- P 61 Black Widow Night Fighter plane FLIGHTLINE on Airfield* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2022)

nr 3



















*PHOTO* P-61 Black Widow Night Fighter in Service - Original Print | eBay


A nice original photo of a Northrop P-61 Black Widow night fighter in service ~ looks ETO?.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## jgreiner (Aug 1, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> USAAF P-61 Black Widow Night Fighter USA 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay
> 
> View attachment 546798


Looks post-war and probably at least 1947 due to the red lines through the stars 'n bars.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2022)

Org. Photo: US P-61 Black Widow Night Fighter Parked on Airfield!!! | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Org. Photo: US P-61 Black Widow Night Fighter Parked on Airfield!!! at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2022)

Kings Cross 5th USAAF 61st Ser SQ














1940s WWII 5th USAAF 61st Ser SQ airplane NOSE ART Photo KINGS CROSS | eBay


SEE Size in condition box above.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Aug 30, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 276031


You can really capture the aerodynamic elegance of the aircraft from this angle: Normally it looks a bit clunky (at least with the turret up top), but it looks genuinely sleek.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Sep 28, 2022)

the picture on #404 is a P61C


----------



## special ed (Sep 29, 2022)

Technically, I suppose it is a rare F-61C based on the new USAF insignia.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2022)

Europe D-day stripes 31-08-1944




















WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH-USA BLACK WIDOW FIGHTER P-61 NIGHT FIGHTER IN ACTION EUROPE | eBay


<p>WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH -Original </p><p>See pictures for item </p>



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2022)

PTO star and moon emblem tail














*WWII photo- P 61 BLACK WIDOW Night Fighter plane - PTO Airfield* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- P 61 BLACK WIDOW Night Fighter plane - PTO Airfield* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2022)

PK234



















ORIGINAL VINTAGE WWII ERA PHOTO PAIR BLACK WIDOW AIRPLANE MITCHELL FIELD NY | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ORIGINAL VINTAGE WWII ERA PHOTO PAIR BLACK WIDOW AIRPLANE MITCHELL FIELD NY at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 18, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> PK234
> 
> View attachment 694635
> 
> ...


Always love Black Widow pics.. I was fortunate enough to stumble across some info, though not about this specific plane, but about all the P-61s stationed at Mitchel Army Airfield.

So, apparently, P-61s out of Europe we’re transferred to the 52nd and 325th Fighter Groups out of Mitchel Army Arifield in May/June 1947. Later, in October/November 1947, the majority of planes flew to various fields up and down both coasts. 

In June 1948, the P-prefix in P-61 was changed to F, as in F-61. Interesting because this picture was taken in August 1948 and the correct designation was notated on back. Having worked in government positions, I know the wheels of change can be slow, though not in this case. 

Shortly before this picture was taken, in May 1948 Theae coastal F-61 units began conversion to F-82 Twin Mustangs, which wasn’t completed until 11/1949. 

If anyone has more info on the specific plane pictures, please share, thanks! He


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2022)

P-61A-5-NO 42-555? Little Linda ? 422 NFS Notice rope front wheel 




















WW II Northrop P-61A Black Widow Airplane Photo | eBay


You can enlarge the pictures to get a better look. All others ask for a quote. This is an older b&w photo but this is a copy I beleive. The photo is in good condition. Look at the photos to judge the condition for yourself.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2022)

P-61B-15-NO 42-39672 Little Audrey 422 NFS condemned salvage May 9, 1947



















WW II Northrop P-61B Black Widow Airplane Photo | eBay


You can enlarge the pictures to get a better look. All others ask for a quote. This is an older b&w photo but this is a copy I beleive. The photo is in good condition. Look at the photos to judge the condition for yourself.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2022)

P-61A-5-NO 42-5532 Wacky Wabbit 12-09 1944 422 NFS
Pilot lt. George E Otto
R/O lt Herman

Baugher 22nd NFS) w/o in crashlanding due to bad weather near Chievres, Belgium Dec 19, 1944.




















WW II Northrop P-61A Black Widow Airplane Photo | eBay


You can enlarge the pictures to get a better look. All others ask for a quote. This is an older b&w photo but this is a copy I beleive. The photo is in good condition. Look at the photos to judge the condition for yourself.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2022)

NR 77















WW II Era Northrop P-61 Black Widow Airplane Photo Restricted | eBay


This is an older b&w restricted photo. Look at the photos to judge the condition for yourself. You can enlarge the pictures to get a better look. All others ask for a quote.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2022)

P-61A-10-NO 42-5579 19-09-1944

Baugher w/o in crash landing at Bad Langensalza, Germany Apr 30, 1945. Condemned salvage no battle damage May 2, 1945
























WW II Northrop P-61A Black Widow Airplane Photo 1944 | eBay


You can enlarge the pictures to get a better look. All others ask for a quote. This is an older b&w photo but this is a copy I beleive. The photo is in good condition. Look at the photos to judge the condition for yourself.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2022)

P-61B-15-NO 42-39672 Little Audrey 422nd NFS Little Audrey, Hell'n Back condemned salvage May 9, 1947



















WWII Photo Fighter Plane Nose Cone Art Military Aircraft WW II Photograph WW2 | eBay


An original photo. It has a picture of a Fighter Plane or Military Aircraft with nose cone art.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2022)

Black widow against Greiff (article)


nice article.



ww2aircraft.net





P61 against He177 article german Balss


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 13, 2022)

314th OD Kassel 1945

Paint damage is from removal protected tape for transport.























*WWII photo- 314th OD- P 61 BLACK WIDOW Night Fighter plane -KASSEL Germany*-2 | eBay
*WWII photo- 314th OD- P 61 BLACK WIDOW Night Fighter plane -KASSEL Germany*-1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Monday at 5:51 AM)

P-61 Night Fighter XF-15A Reporter 



















WWII NORTHROP REPORTER F-15 RECONNAISSANCE ORIGINAL PHOTO W/ NOTES 10TH MAY 1946 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII NORTHROP REPORTER F-15 RECONNAISSANCE ORIGINAL PHOTO W/ NOTES 10TH MAY 1946 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Monday at 5:57 AM)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Tuesday at 5:39 AM)

Crew 














Original WW II Army Air Forces Photo: P-61 Black Widow Flight Crew | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WW II Army Air Forces Photo: P-61 Black Widow Flight Crew at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Wednesday at 4:42 PM)

Nice shots!


----------



## BlackSheep (Yesterday at 1:23 PM)

Snautzer01 said:


> P-61 Night Fighter XF-15A Reporter
> 
> View attachment 701714
> 
> ...


IMHO, the XF-15A nose and cockpit always looked more early jet design than late prop…..I wonder how the design would have flown with jet engines instead? (Just thinking out loud, not seriously proposing anything)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

